
Cool Startup Product – Angee (Amazon Echo Style Home Security) - hongkongkiwi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tomtu/angee-the-first-truly-autonomous-home-security-sys
======
hongkongkiwi
I thought this was pretty cool so wanted to post to help them blast through
their funding stretch goals. Basically it's a smart camera that can recognise
people and zones in the home as well as having voice recognition (so you can
authenticate yourself via voice). Seems similar to Amazon Echo and definitely
has potential if they have an open API.

